
Does graph database success hang on query language? - bsg75
http://www.zdnet.com/article/back-to-the-future-does-graph-database-success-hang-on-query-language/
======
kuwze
The biggest problem is the query language. Without a query language, a company
must hire and keep on-staff a developer who can help express problems to the
database. Time after time people told me that they ended up with giant
databases and needed to run lots of ad-hoc queries or generate reports from
them. Once a time-series database becomes the system of record for important
information, it needs to be queried for everything from invoicing to analytics
to troubleshooting. In practice, larger companies end up with at least two
full time developers who write applications to produce answers from the
database. These are answers that the business/marketing/ops/whoever should be
able to get themselves by just running queries. As time passes, this is both a
huge cost and a bottleneck.[0] Link [1] goes to the archive mirror.

[0]: [https://www.xaprb.com/blog/2014/03/02/time-series-
databases-...](https://www.xaprb.com/blog/2014/03/02/time-series-databases-
influxdb/) [1]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170917033402/https://www.xaprb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170917033402/https://www.xaprb.com/blog/2014/03/02/time-
series-databases-influxdb/)

